

iOS 6 Home Screen Webapps behave even more like native Apps - thibaut_barrere
http://curiousmind.at/2012/06/ios-6-home-screen-webapps-behave-even-more-like-native-apps/

======
shadesandcolour
This is big but unfortunately I don't see it solving a main problem. Lots of
apps in the app store are merely repackaged web browsers. Although this is
prohibited (I think) by the app store guidelines they're in there anyways.
They don't get javascript enhancements and are slow and laggy for the most
part.

But this won't make companies pull those apps from the store. Why? Because
they want to be in the app store but they don't have the time or capital to
write a native app so they stuck to what they knew. It's a lot easier to tell
customers to find them on the app store and you can include a link on your
desktop website that will direct people to the right place. I doubt a lot of
people even know that you can pin webapps anymore, so you'd have to overcome
that barrier.

